# THE RUNWAY > Cruise Travel Forum >  Ha long paradise suites hotel destination - viet hai village

## anhsonparadise

You are a traveling lover with endless fascination in discovering new land and challenge interesting experiences. You want to explore more about the country and unique features in cultural life of local community during one of the most remarkable cruises in Vietnam. Then Viet Hai fishing village in Cat Ba archipelago, which was recently recognized as the World Biosphere Reserve by UNESSCO, should deserve one of the most sight- to- be- seen destinations.


If your journey is covered with abundant shimmering and stunning grottos of the charming Halong bay, then Viet Hai will be a totally different experience. You no longer admire the heavenly fabulous scenes but you get a really special chance getting much closer to local people, seeing how they manage their daily life.



Viet Hai is a small village belonging to Cat Hai district of Hai Phong city  one of the largest commercial centers in Viet Nam. The village is located among the mist of jungles, densely surrounded by high mountains range of Cat Ba national Park. It is estimated that there are about 80 households living within the area, almost of whom are the original residents of Halong bay as their ancestors had lived there since hundreds years ago. Local people mainly live on farming, fishing and breeding. Viet Hai village is hardly known by Vietnamese tourists, but it is currently one of the most favorite exploring destinations for any foreign visitors to Cat Ba island.


Few years ago, anyone to Viet Hai may feel that the village seemed to be another separated world. It is not only because of the geological separation by thick jungle forests but also the cultural practices there. The local residents lived their self supply life as the primitive human of thousand years ago. Because of this cultural practice, foreign visitors to this village increase gradually. Viet Hai village can be reached by cruise and also mountain trekking. However, for most travelers, they usually choose the easier route on cruises and only some short trekking.



Viet Hai fishing village is being developed with the direction of eco-tourism and cultural tourism. The infrastructure and services at the village are upgraded to welcome both Vietnamese and foreign tourists come to visit. Though the daily life of local people is still rather difficult, they are learning to manage well with the developing tourism. Visitors to Viet Hai, Cat Ba can enjoy the golden chance with abundant local delicacies from fresh and reliable ingredients. Viet Hai is also an ideal site for discovering the true fishing culture of Cat Ba as well as Halong bay. Undoubtedly, Viet Hai village deserves one of the most featuring fishing villages in Cat Ba archipelago and a must do experience for any travelers to Cat Ba and on Halong cruises.


https://www.paradisecruises.vn
https://www.halongparadisesuites.com
https://bestcruiseshalong.com
http://www.wlinktravel.com

----------

